# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Almudévar: la mayor obra hidráulica del país desata una guerra entre regantes y ecologistas

## JMTrigos

Artículo de Eldiario.es sobre el proyecto de embalse en Almudévar.
http://www.eldiario.es/aragon/socied...662134541.html
Saludos.

----------

